# Favorite NPC?



## Koopa K (Sep 18, 2016)

Brewster all the way. He's so coo.


----------



## Jake (Sep 18, 2016)

Joan and Pascal are my favorites. They're v cute


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 18, 2016)

Has to be KK slider. He is adorable, have wished for a while now that he was a villager, or at least have a villager with his kind of design. Also find Brewster very sweet, when he has fossils from you and says he wishes he had the funds to buy them from you for his own collection  wish I could give them to him


----------



## Sheando (Sep 18, 2016)

Definitely Saharah. Her dialogue cracks me up. Honorable mentions go to Leif and Pascal.


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 18, 2016)

tom nook!


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 18, 2016)

Hmm... I'd have to go with NPCS from Wild World because they have so much more character!! 
It's a tie between Blathers and Celeste because they're both so adorable, especially when you donate to Blathers and he tells you facts and recipes about the donation ^_^


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Sep 20, 2016)

I've probably said this a million times on here but... Gracie. <3 I absolutely adore Gracie. I actually recently bought her Amiibo card so I could make her a house in HHD -- I'm holding off on making it until I have better furniture, though. I want her house to be GORGEOUS.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 21, 2016)

I really like brewster or kapp'n


----------



## ashlif (Sep 24, 2016)

My favorite NPC's are K.K. Slider and Brewster.


----------



## Holly... (Sep 25, 2016)

Leif! So cheerful! I also like Blathers, I wish he talked as much as he used to.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 25, 2016)

Isabelle!! She is the cutest!! <3


----------



## dealz (Sep 25, 2016)

Many of you will probably find him very annoying and hate him but it's Ressetti for me.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 26, 2016)

Katrina


----------



## Bowie (Sep 27, 2016)

I can't really decide, but I have a soft spot for Phyllis, even though she hates my guts.


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (Sep 28, 2016)

I love Sable! She's my favorite. I love talking to her and learning more about her backstory.


----------



## N a t (Sep 28, 2016)

Blathers~


----------



## reicheru (Sep 29, 2016)

Reese and Cyrus are the ACNL OTP! <3 
Also Isabelle of course.  I plan on cosplaying her sometime soon!
Brewster and Kapp'n have a special warm spot in my heart too. They always make me smile


----------



## treetops (Sep 30, 2016)

--


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 1, 2016)

Sad thing I really like Rover but barely know him, because he only appears on the train when I plot-reset. And being NewLeaf the only game of the serie I ever played... sigh. It's not like I want to bash Isabelle, but I wish Rover would have kept some kind of major (or more frequent) role


----------



## Milleram (Oct 1, 2016)

I actually like a lot of the NPCs. I really love Lottie. I also like Pave, Celeste, Sable, Brewster, Leif, Labelle and Reese.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Oct 4, 2016)

I lovr Leif and Oascal! They are both cute and i just love their designs! Leif is just so peppy and happy!


----------



## dankity (Oct 4, 2016)

Resetti!
Yes, I know how unpopular he is, but he's pretty cool. He's one of the most talkative NPCS so


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 4, 2016)

Gulliver and the Kapp'n are my favourites. So cuuuute! There are some things I neglect to do in my town but I never forget to check the beach for Gulliver. And I can never bring myself to skip the Kapp'n's songs. I don't have HHD or Amiibo festival, but I do have the Kapp'n amiibo just because I adore him so much. I wish Gulliver had his own amiibo figurine instead of just an amiibo card.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 4, 2016)

grandpa phineas if it's not obvious by my profile pic!!


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 6, 2016)

Digby!! ;v;


----------



## Yumetsu (Oct 8, 2016)

probably rover and gracie. i hear gracie was actually supposed to be a guy, but they changed it to avoid controversy. though i think i'd like her better as a male. :0


----------



## drowningfairies (Oct 10, 2016)

Celeste or Leif. Owls are my favorite animal and Leif is just too cute.


----------



## Katattacc (Oct 11, 2016)

I like katie because she is adorable. I also like pascal, leif, and saharah for their dialogue.


----------



## Mayor Akuro (Oct 12, 2016)

Phineas! I love getting badges


----------



## ZoeNeko (Oct 12, 2016)

Isabelle, Ressetti, and Katie.


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 13, 2016)

I get excited when I see Phineas, so he goes on the list. 

Basic, but K.K. Slider is my #1 favorite.


----------



## Kawaii :D (Oct 13, 2016)

Isabelle, Blanca, Timmy and Tommy


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 13, 2016)

Phineas when I've got a new badge and definitely Wisp.


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 13, 2016)

Blathers is my favorite :3
I like how in the older games he talked about the thing you were donating. It was really interesting, and it showed some of his personality.


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Oct 15, 2016)

So common but I love the little racoon brothers, they are such rascals, and I love that the run the shop together


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

Celeste or Reese because they're both so kind and sweet <3


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 18, 2016)

My boi Pimp Daddy Nook. I also really like Leif because of his one great quote, "Oh that, that's a happy ax."


----------



## supercataleena (Oct 19, 2016)

I love Resetti hands down. I didnt think they could make a mole so adorable. It kills me that they killed his hilarious dialogue compared to how he was before. Not only did they make a mole cute by dressing him up in trousers with small to non existent legs, but they made it enjoyable to be scolded at. Why? How? Because he is an adorable mole in overalls. Like omg. The legitimate seriousness he maintains in his dialogue is the cutest thing ever. And his facial expressions make it all the more enjoyable. Im dieing right now thinking avout it. I want to create a room dedicated to him now lol. Thank you for your thread. You have opened my eyes to a new realm of possibilities.


----------



## TARDISMouse (Oct 21, 2016)

Sable and Celeste. Personality wise, I'm a lot like Sable, and I like her backstory. Not only is she my favorite Able Sister, she's also my favorite special NPC, period. I like owls, and I'm also fascinated with space and stargazing and such, so Celeste is my second favorite NPC. I miss the constellation feature from WW and CF, and I was really disappointed that the observatory was replaced with a shop/display room feature. I also like Blathers, and don't like that they also removed his... well, blathering. I miss that character quirk of his, I thought it was endearing. I also like Leila, and I know that this is probably not a popular thing to do, since you don't get a lot of Bells, but sometimes I pick up stuff I don't want on the tours and sell them to her for her pretend supermarket. She's too cute!


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

Celeste and the Able Sisters are my personal favorites! Celeste is so cute and the Ables, Sable especially, are some of the least annoying NPCs in the entire game.


----------



## maowra (Nov 4, 2016)

KK Slider! He's all kinds of cool. I especially like his DJ look.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

Definitely Jack.
Zipper T. Bunny is a close second. He's awful, but he's got a charm I can't put my finger on. My basement was a shrine dedicated to Zipper T. Bunny.


----------



## Blixin (Nov 4, 2016)

Pav?, hands down. He makes me laugh no matter what mood I am in. He's nuts.


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

I like Brewster a lot!! He's so... gentlemanly..


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 6, 2016)

Leif reminds me of meP) Blathers, Isabelle (AWW), and K.K. Slider are also adorable


----------



## Nenya (Nov 6, 2016)

Kapp'n and Phineas...they are wise and mature, imo. Oh, and Pascal!


----------



## hollowbunnie (Nov 7, 2016)

Well obviously now its gotta be Harvey since his lifestyle and overall vibe is just totally me! Im a hippie lmao, but before harvey came along i loved adorable Isabelle along with Digby, Kicks, Luna, All the Sable sisters, Redd, Blathers and Pascal!


----------



## tiz (Nov 10, 2016)

tom nook. JK 

kicks! i love his design and manner of talking, hes my fave... i will buy out his entire store of shoes to earn him a living. i even have his picture


----------



## Flowerchild (Nov 10, 2016)

Is it bad for a really long while it was Gulliver? xD


----------



## Arlo (Nov 10, 2016)

I love Kicks and the Able Sisters :3


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 10, 2016)

Leif is just so adorable, peppy and overall happy! I also think Saharah's dialogue is hilarious at times so I always let her decorate my house, even if I never plan to keep the wallpaper (for the papering of walls) and carpet. (for the petting of cars) I also like Blathers, it's a pity that he doesn't talk as much as he used to...


----------



## Salananstra (Nov 10, 2016)

The lovely Isabelle of course!


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 10, 2016)

Oh I like so many of them.. Isabella is definitely one of my favourites since she's so bright and cute! But I also like Jingle, because I have a bias for reindeer, haha.


----------



## chaicow (Nov 10, 2016)

I like blathers. I also like kapp'n.


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 11, 2016)

Celeste! She's adorable. I love owls.


----------

